# Anyone Interested in Apprenticeing Around Dallas Texas?



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

*Apprenticing* Woops

Anways, As our place grows, we may need a few more apprentices here to help us out. We are located in Addison, most of our instructors follow the Jean Dodds protocol, and feed raw. We are a reward and no punishment training center. All shaping, no luring. Just a shot in the dark if anyone wants to come help volunteer and experience first hand dog training!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Any chance you'll be expanding to Ft Myers FL way anytime soon?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

No, I doubt it : (

Wish we had more people local here around DFW!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Dang! If I was any closer I would be there in a heart beat! What a great opportunity.....


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I am so glad I found out about it... such a great facility


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

Could you PM some more information on this? I'm located in Plano and may be interested. I currently have a busy schedule so there may be a lot of variables in play here. I am in interested though. 

Also I have been using positive reinforcement with Cain since he was a 8 week puppy, and now almost 10 months later, positive reinforcement does not leave the same impact on his behavior as it first did.


----------

